# HELP - 31623 and 31624 bundled?



## dreamer662 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi All,
         Please could you let me know if 31623 and 31624 are bundled. When we bill 31628, 31623 and 31624 we hit an edit stating that 31623 is bundled with 31624.Are they bundled? even if i add a modifier  51 to 31623, there is an edit. but with modifier 59 on 31623 the claim goes through.

31628
31624
31623 claim is denied by Medicare.

Could you please of possible, gve me information on where i can find Medicare's  multiple endoscopy rule.

Thanks


----------



## dreamer662 (Sep 23, 2014)

*Help please - 31623 and 31624 bundled?*

Hi,
     Can someone be kind enough to clarify me on this

is 31623 and 31624 bundled? when i process a claim for medicare the edit stated that 31623 was bundled in 31624.

my Boss thinks its bundled for sure. I believe that these two codes are not bundled and they are not mutually unlikely edits, they dont hit a CCI edit.

then why is medicare denying the 31623, is it because 31623 and 31624 were done at the same location.

Please help.


----------

